# Suckers !!



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

I have missed the sucker run last few years on the P.M. river and would love a heads up on the sucker run when it is near scottville !
Also the scottville suckerfest too ......THANKS !


----------



## riverrat424 (Oct 20, 2008)

normally the sucker runs starts in a few weeks, i always judge it around the time the local schools r on spring break. but as far as the sucker fest i havent heard if they r having it this year they didnt last year just a few of the guys did it on there own, but as far as a large crowd an food that didnt happen.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

How far up do the suckers get? LOL Do the fly guys get them in the "flies only section?


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

riverrat424 said:


> normally the sucker runs starts in a few weeks, i always judge it around the time the local schools r on spring break. but as far as the sucker fest i havent heard if they r having it this year they didnt last year just a few of the guys did it on there own, but as far as a large crowd an food that didnt happen.



Didn't the sucker fest end when they turned the power off down there?

I haven't had enough luck to justify the drive since they turned it off.

I expect to be out scoping for suckers this week yet. We normally get a few this time of year. if the pusswillows are popping the suckers are running.


----------



## riverrat424 (Oct 20, 2008)

ya im sure there will be a few coming up this week, if we get a warm rain that will speed a few things up, but ya gotta keep in mind that this year has been a weird year for fishing all around. i dont rememeber the reason behind them not having sucker fest last year, they should just move it back to indian bridge.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

riverrat424 said:


> ya im sure there will be a few coming up this week, if we get a warm rain that will speed a few things up, but ya gotta keep in mind that this year has been a weird year for fishing all around. i dont rememeber the reason behind them not having sucker fest last year, they should just move it back to indian bridge.



I always missed the sucker fest, but always wanted to make it. I made the one on the east side of the state once.. years ago.. halarious.. god and everybody out to fish a river completely froze over... we shook our heads and moved on while folks were trying to chop holes in the ice to sucker fish a river.
:yikes::yikes:


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> How far up do the suckers get? LOL Do the fly guys get them in the "flies only section?



but I"M sure it's completely possible.. 

They get up stream... the further up they get the softer they get similar to cat fish and salmon.


----------



## whiskerbiscuit (Aug 16, 2009)

If anyone hear's anything on a get-together please post it. Thanks.........................Mike


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

whiskerbiscuit said:


> If anyone hear's anything on a get-together please post it. Thanks.........................Mike



Lets just create one!!

we are having a small get to gather here this weekend, prior to fishing sunday... heck lets make it a bigger party.


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

I believe they did do one last year, but not the official suckerfest. Can't remember if they did it at Scottville or Indian Bridge. Before they cancelled it the official one was scheduled for the 26th of March last year.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

whiskerbiscuit said:


> If anyone hear's anything on a get-together please post it. Thanks.........................Mike


I can't imagine suckers aren't running.

Pick a date time and place and lets post it. Lets do it.

I can bring a large grill on wheels for a cook up. 
hell we can even bbq a goat!!
or Llama (if I can find a female to replace his goofy self!).

I can provide chicken and get the best pork ribs for wholesale (some of the family is in the food service supply business) Exact same ribs as ya'll buy at Jacks corner market in muskegon on apple and sheridan.

I"d need help paying for the ribs if more than a few racks.

I"m sure I have some left over venison steaks and burger too.

Anybody (first come first serve) traveling can crash here on the house of course, your tent, your camper or one of our units (not all are castles).

We are 17 miles from Custer. (there about)


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

I haven't fished the FO water in a bunch of years, but lots of suckers made it that far in the past.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

jacktownhooker said:


> I have missed the sucker run last few years on the P.M. river and would love a heads up on the sucker run when it is near scottville !
> Also the scottville suckerfest too ......THANKS !



they are hammering them now


----------



## RML (Apr 24, 2009)

Rumor has it is Suckerfest ran into a little problem with the greedy State of Michingan and the DNRE wanted them to put the proper paperwork in place. Sence this was a Posted Event they needed to pull a Special Event Permit $$ and get Insurance $$ and that took all the fun out of it and made it a pain in the ass. So it got dropped untill someone want to fork out some cash and file a bunch of paperwork with the state..Then I heard it was going to be moved back to Indian Bridge where it started but has to be done on the hush, hush..Thats all I got... 

If this thing were in Lake County I'd be sticking a fork in the Chamber of Commerce to help keep this rolling. It has to be good for Mason County and Scottville's economey.. Seems like a no brainer..Someone over there should grab the bull by the horns put a committee together and make this a annual event..We would if it were over here...

Clint


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

I can't really see the Suckerfest doing much for economy. Sure it brings in people, but the vast majority of them are locals and they are mainly spending money at gas stations and so forth if that.


----------



## RML (Apr 24, 2009)

Yea, you may be right but you would also be suprised how trickle down economics work's. Someone probaly thought the same thing about Trout-A-Rama, Luther Loggin Days,Flea Roast Ox Market, Blessing of the Bikes and I could go on and on about how important these kinda events are to small buisness in small towns..

These things get established over 10,20,30 years and they grow like crazy..I'm full for the Trout-A-Rama, Blessing of the Bikes way in advance and turn away hunderds...You would have to own a business to know...


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

RML said:


> ..I'm full for the Trout-A-Rama, Blessing of the Bikes way in advance and turn away hunderds...You would have to own a business to know...


send some my way!! We are a ghost town for trout a rama
brought this place from one bike for our first blessing here to 56 families last year....


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

I was just under the impression that the Scottville Suckerfest does't draw that many people. I live on a popular road for the bikers, I bet we see several hundred motorcycles on the weekend of Blessing of the Bikes. I would be surprised if the Suckerfest even draws 100.


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

SUCKERFEST started as just a few work buddys taking a day off work to fish. It got bigger and when the weir went in you wouldn't catch fish at reek rd. so they moved down stream. Then the city saw it as a way to draw a crowd ect... I'm thinking it was most likely a lot of work and little cash so the guys doing the work said to heck with it. JMO


----------



## Spoonbill (Jan 28, 2009)

I know it is an old thread, but if anyone has more info on why the Scottville Sucker Fest fell apart I'd like to know. 

I'd like to get in touch with whoever organized it in the past and see what we might be able to do to bring the festival back to Scottville.


----------

